

On Skydiving and Startups - lloyddobbler
http://www.fullcontact.com/2013/03/24/risk-and-startups/

======
clueless123
It is a nice analogy, but not too accurate. In skydiving we drill & drill to
execute be able to dive with a minimum of deviation of the plan (minimizing
unknowns).

In venture projects we specifically prepare to go and handle what we don't
know.

Two classic quotes that exemplify this very different thinking modes are:

\- Skydiving is not inherently dangerous, it is just terribly unforgiving of
your mistakes. Vs \- On the WWW the one who makes the most mistakes, but
faster & cheaper, wins.

~~~
lloyddobbler
The second one is a great quote. I disagree with the first bit about skydiving
not being inherently dangerous, however - I cringe whenever I hear one of my
AFF students say something along those lines. It's not just about mistakes -
what you don't know CAN kill you. Another quote: "You're never too good not to
die in this sport."

I think we're ultimately talking two sides of the same coin: we drill
emergency procedures in skydiving to ensure minimum deviation of the plan _if_
something goes wrong...but do we ever know something is going to go wrong?
Same thing goes for reserves and helmets: all are there to handle what we
don't know is coming. Ultimately, we're preparing to go out and handle what we
don't know.

As you said, in startups, we don't have the luxury of a regular process - the
whole process is about what we don't know. But if there _was_ a known set of
events that happened every time we started a company (i.e., gear up, gear
checks, board plane, etc, etc), we'd definitely drill it in order to minimize
risk. And we DO do this to some extent - why else does almost every tech
startup founder read Steve Blank's book?

In skydiving, you can make mistakes because of the gear and emergency
procedures you're working with - and you learn from each of them. In a
startup, you can make mistakes because your _goal_ is to make mistakes and
learn from them. But both require a 'safety net' of some sort to allow you to
make those mistakes. Without it, the company fails...or the skydiver bounces.

